# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Help on identifying organism



## trace_lynn (Mar 4, 2003)

I have a 12 gallon nano that I recently placed endlers in. I have read about this "thing" before, but cannot find the name/info on it now that I actually have it in one of my tanks. I've attached a drawing to help you visualize. Hopefully someone can help me as I believe what I read before stated these were harmful to fry, and well endler's have fry constantly... and I just dont want these things in my tank. They are attached to the leaves of plants, driftwood, etc., have a stem, then many very fine arms I guess you could say that sway around in the current. The picture shows a blow up drawing along side what they look like size-wise to a anubias nana leaf. .....


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Sounds like Hydra










As far as I know it only feeds on organic waste and very tiny creatures like Daphnia


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

what color are they, from my experiences in zoology, hydra are generally clear looking.


----------



## trace_lynn (Mar 4, 2003)

yep, Hydra - thank you so much. They are clear to yellowish - at least with the naked eye. Thanks so much.... and if they feed on organic stuff, i need to cut down on feeding I guess. Thanks again guys!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Nice to hear from you again Tracy. Its been a while!


----------



## trace_lynn (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks........ yeah I took a short or well actually quite a long break ...... life seemed to keep getting in the way of my tanks but I'm back at it again.


----------

